# My 1989 BATMOBILE build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My second favorite Batmobile after the 66 Car. There's more to a build like this than spraying black paint on it...I air brushed the car several different colors to replicate the subtle shading effect that Tim Burton wanted on the original car in 1989's BATMAN. I also filled in the seams along the back bat fins of the car, I tinted the windows as well as the chrome bits to replicate the full size car...This car will feature "scale lighting" as well.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

looks great!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a real beauty! Very much like in the movie. Like you, this is my second favorite Batmobile.

Are you going to have real flames from the jet....just asking.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Really nice Batmobile. Also my second favorite after the '66 Adam West Batmobile. Looking forward to seeing with lights. I didn't add lights to mine...

https://flic.kr/p/nxNuAF


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, same here. Next favourite after the Adam West batmobile. I have this in my stash, so will be keeping a close eye on what you come up with. I have been looking for a batman figure to fit in the drivers seat, but can't seem to find one that fits perfectly. I have bought a few different batman figures, but they are all a little too large or a little too small. Anyone found one that fits nice and snug in the drivers seat??


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 1989 BATMOBILE build. The model was airbrushed several different colors to reflect the effect seen in the first Tim Burton Batman film, The head rests for the seats in the cockpit were hollowed out and replaced with fabric, The model features "in scale" lighting from my friend Ralph Tenaglia of TENNACONTROLS(I can't say enough about Ralph's products! I used his standard 1/25 Car lighting kit), The light pattern switches via a reed switch and magnet, The on/off switch is hidden under the car, the Battery is replace by removing the Turbine nose on the car...this build will be part of a diorama. A Video and more pictures to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Very nice Mark.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi Mark, Moebius should send you a test shot of the new BvS Batmobile to build for a box cover photo. Are you going to put lights in that one?


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome work on the car. I was thinking of getting some decal dials printed for the dashboard, but I think they actually look really good just as they are. Great work. Can't wait for the video. Can't wait to start mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ohhhhhh... spooky...

That's just so sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!
And here's the relevant clip from the movie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnVl_TXhoZs


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more Diorama shots...


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job! Nice treatment on the wheels (and everything else!)


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nicely done


----------

